# LXDE kilka problemow

## dolohow

Witajcie

Ostatnio zainstalowalem sobie na slabyszm komputerze lxde i mam pare problemow.

1. Po zalogowaniu sie do komputera przez gdm wlacza sie PCManFM, chociaz nie mam go dodanego do autostartu.

2. Nie moge pisac polskich znakow, chociaz locale mam ustawione prawidlowo.

```
LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8
```

locale.gen

```
pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

3. Nie wiem czego to jest wina, ale po kazdym restarcie komputera dzwiek mam wyciszony (alsamixer)

4. Godzina przestawia sie po restarcie. Mam ustawione strefy czasowe i skopiowany plik do /etc/localtime. Po recznej zmianie daty sama sie przestawia tak jak bym mial dwa systemy.

Problemy wygladaja na banalne, ale nigdy ich rozwiazanie nie bylo dla mnie tak trudne.

Prosze o pomoc.

----------

## sherszen

1. Może .xinitrc, tam coś siedzi?

2. Ustawienia X'ów:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

```

3. Dodaj alsa poziomu boot przez rc-update.

4. Jaka wersja baselayout? W >2.0 pliki konfiguracyjne wyglądają nieco inaczej. Tak więc... ustaw zmienną clock="local" i timezone na Europe/Warsaw, ewentualnei używaj protokołu NTP.

Nie pisz więcej wszystkiego w jednym temacie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Regulamin czytal? Jedno pytanie, jeden temat.

----------

## dolohow

1. W .xinitrc mam tylko

```
exec startlxde
```

2. Pomogło

3. Pomogło

4. Dziwne, zawsze miałem ustawione UTC na komputerach serwerowych bez X-ów też. Po zmianie na local data jest poprawna. Strefę czasową miałem już wcześniej ustawioną.

Czytałem regulamin, ale to było dawno temu, zresztą to takie problemy mało istotne, więc prawie jak jeden  :Wink: 

----------

## sherszen

Chodzi o potomnych, aby było łatwiej było przeszukiwać forum. Z Twoim środowiskiem Ci nie pomogę, bo sam używam fluxboxa i nautilusa. Pcmanfm poleciał na zbity pysk, bo jakoś mi się nie podobał, ale nigdy nie startował sam.

To może ustawienia środowiska?

----------

## dolohow

Niestety nie jest to konfiguracja środowiska, ponieważ zaraz po zainstalowaniu tak miałem - nie pomogło wywalenie wszystkiego z $HOME.

----------

## ryba84

Pcmanfm jest standardowym menedżerem plików w lxde. Startuje za każdym razem bo masz ikonki na pulpicie dzięki niemu i żeby nie startował musiałbyś pokombinować z plikiem sesji lxde.

----------

## dolohow

A właśnie, że nie mam, jak miałem inny system to tak było.

Mam folder Desktop, a na pulpicie nawet nie mogę zakreślać kwadratów.

----------

